# Springtail Mold



## SticKyLic0uS (Apr 13, 2013)

Hi,
I have already put this post up in the feeder section, however I thought I would ask you guys too.
I know spring tails are meant to eat mold but I am trying to start a culture of them and I used some porridge oats as food. The next day I had a look and there was lots of white furry mold. I just wondered if the culture will cope with this over time or if it needs to be moved asap.
Regards


​


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

Are you just sprinkling the oats on top of the substrate in your spring culture? I use fish flake and it does tend to form the white fluffy mold fairly quickly but it normally dies down as they eat their way through it and the mold growth stabilises. The size of the tub and the substrate used can have a bearring on how quickly it molds. If you're using a really damp substrate in a small tub you've got a very humid environment so stuff will create mold much quicker than in a larger tub. Try using a bigger container or more ventilation. I have an exo faunarium for springs and wood cultures and I rarely get mold problems with it. Also try using less oats or a different food (like the fish flakes). It's all about experimenting at the end of the day but you're not doing anything wrong by the sounds of it and it certainly won't cause any detrimental effects to your cultures or your frogs.


----------



## SticKyLic0uS (Apr 13, 2013)

Thank you very much for this reply very helpful


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Jonny has about said it all.
The main thing I`d try is using a bit less as it could well be your feeding them more than they`re able to cope with.
So a bit less and feed them as they require it.


Mike


----------



## SticKyLic0uS (Apr 13, 2013)

This is my tub incase it helps.


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

To be honest all you really need to know has already been said above.


Mike


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

SticKyLic0uS said:


> [URL=http://i1301.photobucket.com/albums/ag120/Stickylic0us/Image0011_zps682d5ff0.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> This is my tub incase it helps.


you said "I'm trying to start a culture",how many springs did you seed with?,not much to disagree with above. Grain products attract grain mites,you could try yeast as an alternative food. But the picture says one thing to me,no springtails,amount of food is relative to beasties eating it,number of springs visible very small amount of food by comparison large...result= mold

Stu


----------



## SticKyLic0uS (Apr 13, 2013)

I don't know how many exactly but I ordered 6 tubs from livefood direct


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

The problem with some suppliers is that a tub of springtails could be 100 springs and they think they`re doing you a favour.
For the likes of Stu and myself a thousand springs would be nothing.
I`m hoping that tub is not typical of what they sent you to be honest.


Mike


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

frogman955 said:


> The problem with some suppliers is that a tub of springtails could be 100 springs and they think they`re doing you a favour.
> For the likes of Stu and myself a thousand springs would be nothing.
> I`m hoping that tub is not typical of what they sent you to be honest.
> 
> ...


Exactly Mike,we would both have time to get tub top off and snap bloody loads before they all eventually head downwards, even then,there would be way more buried in the culture. This is exactly why I asked,as I haven't used many suppliers I don't know what they consider a good culture,but I know what we do. It struck me the one thing missing from the picture is erm springs. We both know you can build a booming culture from a few,but if there are few then the feeding would be far less and obviously mold will kick in very quick,if overfed.

The problem for all of us when we start is we just don't know how dense a culture can be populated,as time goes on we tend to grab new cultures from other keepers/breeders,they have the new guy's interest at heart,want him to do well. Getting one real good culture can well mean not buying again for ages,years even!!!

Stu


----------



## SticKyLic0uS (Apr 13, 2013)

There are springs in there but I think I should change the tub as there must be too much mold. How is best to do this? Should I fill it up with water and pour them out or just spoon out the mold.
Thanks btw guys


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

I think Stu will agree that when we open a culture we expect to see what you can see in the photo below.
If as you say there are springs in there then you can either leave the mould as is and leave them to eat it in time, or you can gently remove the surface layer of it to thin it out a bit.
What do you think Stu ? the medium looks a bit on the dry side to me.
Try breaking up the medium to loosen it a bit and then if it looks too dry add a little water but don`t make it wet only damp.


Mike


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

frogman955 said:


> I think Stu will agree that when we open a culture we expect to see what you can see in the photo below.
> If as you say there are springs in there then you can either leave the mould as is and leave them to eat it in time, or you can gently remove the surface layer of it to thin it out a bit.
> What do you think Stu ? the medium looks a bit on the dry side to me.
> Try breaking up the medium to loosen it a bit and then if it looks too dry add a little water but don`t make it wet only damp.
> ...


Really tricky Mike,ju dging t he moisture,you might be seeing the pic clearer than I can. Also i think folsumia would prefer damper,hell they'll feed directly off the water surface,say sinella a bit drier. But they all need high humidity OP what's your name. Mate I'd spoon the thin top layer out a bit. Mike and I both culture on charcoal,I transfer a starter to charcoal culture,by using no food in the starter,and putting the whole starter with lid off in the charcoal culture,then feed only the charcoal. but i'd build the numbers in the starter first. OP roughly a month seems to give the numbers chance to bulk up,but as before I can't see what your starting with.

Mate if you use the search function and type in charcoal culture,look for my room thread Da dart room,it should give you detail of the charcoal method mike and I both use.We use pretty much the same method as we both talked alot on this last year(god it might be two years:whistling2,trying to help each other until we got it where we both wanted. springtails are very important for young frog,so much brainstorming went on:bash::bash::bash: we both got headaches,but our cultures improved too:lol2: so not all bad. (Still think we would have been better off going down the pub)

Oh mate I still use allinsons bread yeast,about 60p tesco yellow pot,plus grate a bit of cuttle fish bone in there,to give them calcium,good for the springs,good for the frogs

Seeya

Stu


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Aye it must easily be 2 years Stu.
We`re due another consultation again soon me thinks lol.


Mike


----------

